# Massive Algen Explosion



## Zwiebug (3. Sep. 2010)

Hallo erstmal  

Ich lese hier schon eine ganze Zeit mit. Habe auch schon ne Menge dazu gelernt. Allerdings bin ich nun am verzweifeln. Ich fang mal ganz vorne an und versuche alles zu dokumentieren.

Am Anfang des Jahres haben wir unseren Teich vergrößern lassen. Sehr schön geworden. Der Gärtner hat sich viel Mühe gegeben, wie ich finde.
Alles war super. Wasser sah gut aus. Wenig/Kaum Algen. Zwischendurch mal ein paar Fadenalgen gefischt. Dann haben wir uns eine Filteranlage Installiert. Und auch da war alles Super. Wasser wurde immer Klarer. Der Teich sah sehr Natürlich aus. (Kein Schwimmbad)

 

Das blieb auch einige Wochen so. Immer mal ein paar Algen raus gefischt und gut. 3 frische Goldfische eingesetzt, die sich auch sofort heimisch fühlten.


Doch plötzlich hat jemand die Algenbombe gezündet. Ich will nich sagen, innerhalb von Minuten , aber sehr sehr schnell wurden wir nicht mehr Herr über den Teich.

       

Überall fing es an. Nicht nur Fadenalgen sondern ein Teppich, den man nicht abkeschern kann... 
Könnt ihr mir sagen was da passiert ist, und wie ich das in den Griff bekommen?
Es muss kein Aquarium sein, aber so ist es auch nicht schön.
Es war ja im "Sommer" ein paarmal sehr heiß. Ob das die mit Ursache war?

Ein paar Eckdaten:
Randzone/Flachzone: Weserkies
Grund: Steine und Teilweise Kies
Pflanzen: Im Korb mit Erde eingesetzt (damit die nicht wuchern) Seerose auch
unser letzter Teich war einfach nur Zugewuchert.
_Teichtechnik (Filter, Pumpe)
    Velda Giant Biofill XL. vier Kassetten einschl. Filtermaterialien
    UVC Unit-Anlage mit einer Leistung von 32 Watt
    Pumpe 15.000 Liter/Stunde
    Belüftungsset 300
    Oase Skimmer _

Eine Wasserprobe haben wir nun in Auftrag gegeben.


----------



## Zwiebug (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

Weitere Bilder:


----------



## hoboo34 (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

Die Ergebnisse der Wasserprobe wären dann interessant.

Wie sieht es den mit der Sonneneinstrahlung aus ?
Hast du Dünger im Einsatz ?


----------



## Lex (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

Hallo



> Pflanzen: Im Korb *mit Erde* eingesetzt (damit die nicht wuchern) Seerose auch



das dürfte auch ein Problem sein.


----------



## Zwiebug (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

Nunja, Sonne bekommt er schon ganz gut ab... nur war das wochen vorher auch nicht das Problem....
Dünger benutzen wir eigentlich nicht.

Zu den Pflanzen: Ist das Problem die Erde, oder der Dünger die in der Erde hätte sein können?


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

Ich finds vollkommen normal, der Teich ist ja, wie man auf den Bildern sieht kaum eingewachsen. 
zudem sieht man wenig Unterwasserpflanzen. Da fehlt es den Algen an Wettbewerbern im Kampf um die Nährstoffe. 
Die drei kleinen ********rchen (Goldies) und die Erde allein sind nicht ausschlaggebend.
Gerade bei neuen, noch wenig bewachsenen Teichen sind Algen eher die Regel. 

Pflanze im nächsten Jahr noch reichlich Unterwasserpflanzen und warte wie sich alles schön einpendelt. 
So lange natuerlich immer schön abfischen die Algen. Wenn möglich entferne so weit es geht auch noch die Erde von den Pflanzen.

Gruß 
Wuzzel..... der den Teich ansonsten sehr schön findet und denkt mit etwas Geduld wird sich das Problem lösen lassen.


----------



## zorro57 (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

Hallo,
auch mein Teich hatte in den ersten zwei Jahren Algenprobleme ( ok, nicht so extrem, aber immerhin)
Liegt wirklich an dem was Wussel sagt. Du hast viele Nährstoffe im Teich und noch kaum  
"Verbraucher". Ein paar Pflanzen im- und unter Wasser und alles wird sich "klären".
Zudem: ich habe Seerosen-Rhizome ohne Pflanzkorb und Erde, nur mit Draht an Steinen befestigt und in meinen Teich geworfen- die blühen mittlerweile sogar.
Seerosen sind wie Unkraut und ziehen dementsprechend auch gut Nährstoffe aus dem Teich.
Prima sind auch Krebsscheren, die kann man wenns zuviele sind auch besser entfernen als Seerosen.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Zuckerschniss (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

Hallo,
einen schönen Teich hast Du da. Hab ich das richtig gesehen, dass da ein Weinfass im Wasser liegt ??


----------



## Piddel (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

Hallo ....... ( Name wäre schön ),

*ich finde den Teich sehr schön und er trifft genau meinen Geschmack* 

Das mit den ..... Algen ist ja schade aber mit Hilfe des Forums sollte / muß das Problem lösbar sein. In meiner Nachbarschaft befindet sich ein ähnlicher     ( ca. 2 Jahre alter ) Teich auch mit großen Algenproblemen. Der steht aber in der prallen Sonne ohne jegliche Schatteneinwirkung.

Hat dein Teich Schatten ?

Hatte auch Pflanzkörbe mit Erde ( incl. Dünger ? ) im Frühjahr verwendet und die Körbe haben mit der ersten Sonne wahre Algennester gebildet. Ein Austausch der Erde mit Kies/Sand sowie ein gründliches Abwaschen der Pflanzen haben deutlich Abhilfe gebracht. 

Wünsche viel Erfolg für die Beseitigung der Aaaaalgen.

Grüße Peter


----------



## Zwiebug (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> einen schönen Teich hast Du da. Hab ich das richtig gesehen, dass da ein Weinfass im Wasser liegt ??



Jo  Als "Versteck" für die Fischis. Und Eye-catcher. Fand ich richtig schön. Aber jetzt ises nur noch ein Grüner Brocken 

Also nehme ich dann mal die Pflanzen in angriff. Einfach auswechseln und mit Sand füllen? Darin können die Wachsen? Und weitere einsetzten.
Schatten hat er nich wirklich. Ab Nachmittag dann aber viel.

Es ist halt sehr schade, man hat sich viel mühe gegeben und dann isses nur noch ein Grüner schleim überall und man kann nichts mehr sehen. Wobei das Wasser eigentlich sehr klar ist, nur an den Steinen/Ufer/Flachzone hängt der Schmodder.

Danke erstmal für die Anregungen.
Gruß Axel


----------



## Zuckerschniss (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

Hallo Axel,

wenn sich ein großer Teil der Algen um das Fass tummelt, könnte dieser evtl. der Mitverursacher deiner übermäßigen Algen sein. War das Fass vorher "in Betrieb", sprich mit irgendwas gefüllt oder ist es neu??? Ich weiß ja nicht, ob das so einfach geht, aber vielleicht nimmst Du es mal eine zeitlang aus dem Wasser. 

Auf jeden Fall sind zu wenig Pflanzen fast immer die Ursache für zu viele Fadenalgen. Das musste ich auch bei mir feststellen.


----------



## Maik (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

Hallo!
Bei mir ist es Ähnlich !
Ich habe meinen teich auch dieses Jahr vergrößert !Erst Super Klares wasser !
Dann Plötzlich Fadenalgen und etwas grünes Wasser !
Also mehr Pflanzen rein !
Wasser wurde wieder besser !
Aber jetztkommt es !
Wir hatten ca 5-6 Wochen nicht ein Tropfen regen !
Es war Heiß ohne ende !
Wasser war noch Ok konnte bis zum grund Gucken  alles SUPi !
Dann setzte der Dauerregen ein !
Und mein Teich !
Ich konnte nichtmal mehr zum Vorsprung gucken !
Also kaufte ich nochmal ein paar Pflanzen waren gerade im Ausverkauf !
Jetzt wieder so ca 2 Wochen Später !
Wird das wasser langsam wieder besser !
Ich weiß garnicht mehr wieviel ich schon für Pflanzen ausgegeben habe !
Aber ich denke mal nächstes Jahr nach dem Winter kommen noch ein paar dazu !

Gruß maik


----------



## Zwiebug (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

Also das Faß ist schon UUUURR alt. Das stand immer nur zur Decko inner ecke. War nie was eingepflanzt. Würde auch nicht sagen, dass dort der Ursprung der Algen ist. 

Also ich werde mich mal um Pflanzen kümmern.
Habt ihr da bestimmte, die ihr empfehlen könnt?


----------



## idefix--211 (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*



Maik schrieb:


> Wir hatten ca 5-6 Wochen nicht ein Tropfen regen !
> Es war Heiß ohne ende !
> Wasser war noch Ok konnte bis zum grund Gucken  alles SUPi !
> Dann setzte der Dauerregen ein !
> ...



Hallo Maik,
wenn die Algen nach dem Dauerregen recht plötzlich kamen, liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass an irgendeiner Stelle von außen das Regenwasser (mit nährstoffreicher Erde aus dem Umkreis vermischt) in deinen Teich gelaufen ist. Das passiert vor allem, wenn der Abschluss der Folie nicht über dem umgebenden Bodenniveau ist.
Vielleicht schaust du dir mal an, ob das bei dir sein kann, dann kannst du es für den nächsten Regen verhindern, indem du den Teichrand anpasst und gegen Einspülung sicherst.

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Maik (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

MMHHH!
Ja eigentlich hast du recht !
Aber ich habe rund um meinen teich einen Graben gemacht und den dann mit Kieß gefüllt!
So da zb Erde in diesem Graben hängen bleibt !
Und nicht in den Teich gelangen eigentlich, hoffe ich !
Aber ich werde nochmal akkribisch gucken ob wieleicht doch irgendwo was eingespült werden kann!
Wobei warscheinlich meine nächste änderung sein wird das ich rund um den Teich Kunstrasen anlegen werde !

Gruß Maik


----------



## Zwiebug (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

So heute habe ich die Wasserwerte bekommen:

pH: 8,5
GH: 260 (Leitwert)
O2: 60%
KH: 6
Nitrit: 0,0
(Mir fällt gerade auf, da is garkein Nitratgehlat bei  )

Der Typ sagte mir, es ist wohl sehr viel Regenwasser im Teich gelandet. Man könnte jetzt ein 50% Wasserwechsel vornehmen und mit Leitungswasser (unser Wasser hier soll wohl sehr gut sein, so sein Argument) auffüllen ?!! 

Aufjedenfall habe ich bei dem relativ guten Wetter heute, erstmal die vorhandenen Pflanzen von Erde befreit und mit feinem Kies aufgefüllt. Zusätzlich habe ich heute einige neue Pflänzen eingekauft und setzte sie morgen ein.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Steinadler (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

Hallo Axel,

ich weiß ja nicht, wie Du zu "Chemie" im Gartenteich stehst. Ich bin eigentlich auch nicht so dafür. Aber als ich heuer (mein Teich wurde auch erst letztes Jahr angelegt) auch so viele Fadenalgen (teilweise auch ganze Teppiche) hatte, meinte ein Bekannter, dass ich mal von Söll das AlgoSol Algenvernichter ausprobieren soll. Da ich aber einen Filter mit UVC-Lampe habe, habe ich das AlgoSol Forte ausprobiert. Ich muss sagen, ich war sehr beeindruckt. Es braucht zwar zwei Anwendungen und dauert auch einige Zeit, aber im Moment habe ich sehr wenige Algen im Teich. Nur mein Bachlauf macht mir im Moment etwas Probleme. Vielleicht hiflt es Dir im Moment, damit die schon vorhandenen Pflanzen etwas Luft bekommen zum wachsen. Es soll auch gegen Pflanzen und/oder Tiere nicht schädlich sein. Es kann aber sein, dass sich die Blätter verfärben. Deshalb sollte man es nicht auf die Pflanzen tun. Steht aber alles in der Beschreibung.

Viel Glück beim Kampf. 

Gruss

Michael


----------



## danyvet (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

und deinen Fischerln gehts gut, Michael?
Wie lange ist das denn her? Ich hab gerade geschaut, bei Algosol forte steht, dass man bei Fadenalgen den Fadenalgenvernichter nehmen soll.
Von der Wirkung her soll das so sein, dass das Zeug die Algen an der Photosynthese hindert, diese dann verhungern und somit absterben. Sie können sich ja nicht in Luft auflösen. Wenn die also absterben, werden sie ja wieder erneut zu Dünger für die nächste Algengeneration  berichte bitte weiter, wie es sich entwickelt. Nicht, dass ich das auch in Erwägung ziehe, aber interessieren tuts mich


----------



## Buffo Buffo (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

Hallo in die Runde,
im Merkblatt von Algosol steht:

Wirkstoff: Kupfersulfat (2,4 g/l) und Monolinuron (400 mg/l)

und hier finde ich: 


> Es gibt 3 verschiedene Präparate: AlgoSol, AlgoSol Forte und AlgoSol cool. In den ersten beiden ist das billigste und wohl wirksamste Pflanzengift Kupfersulfat und das Herbizid Monolinuron enthalten. Im dritten Mittel ist nur Monolinuron drin.
> 
> Nachzuprüfen hier: https://195.138.41.34/baua_biozid/offen/suchmaske.php
> 
> Die Registriernummern sind: N-11459, N-20178, N-31754


Liebe Grüße
Andrea
edit. der erste link funzt nicht,  aber hier ist es auch zu finden


----------



## Steinadler (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

Hallo Dany,

ich habe das AlgoSol am 5. und 6. Juli diesen Jahres angewandt. Der Teich schaut eigentlich sehr gut. Gut, alle Algen sind nicht "kaputt" gegangen. Es musste auch noch einiges abgefischt werden. Die Pflanzen im Teich gedeihen sehr gut. Auch den Fischen geht es sehr gut (auch den 3 kleinen, die wir seit heuer haben). Bisher habe ich also keine Veränderung an Pflanzen (inkl. Seerosen) und Fischen festgestellt. Wie gesagt, die Blätter verfärben sich, wenn man das Mittel darauf gießt.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Eugen (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

Gehört zwar nur bedingt zum Thema
(hoffentlich wird jetzt nicht gleich geschlossen,weil jemand weiß,wie das weitergeht  )

Ein interessanter Link,bitte auch ganz unten lesen !!

http://www.aquamax.de/HG07UG03.htm

Wenn man mit diesen Mitteln *richtig* umgeht,kann es auch mal gut gehen.

In der Regel können/werden Spätfolgen auftreten.
Da hat man die mehrmalige "Behandlung des Teiches" vll. schon wieder vergessen und wundert sich, wie sowas passieren kann.
Im Zweifel werden dann die "irrsten" Theorien aufgestellt.

Ich hab aus lauter Neugier in einem meiner Seerosenbecken mal damit rumexperimentiert.
An den gedüngten Kübeln wuchsen Fadenalgen.
Der Effekt war,daß die gleich Fadenalgen abstarben, relativ zeitnah gingen auch die Seerosen über den Jordan.
Wobei sog. "Baumarkthybriden" offentsichtlich widerstandsfähiger als manche "echte,benamte" Röschen sind.


----------



## danyvet (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

Danke, Eugen.
Pffuuhhh, da kriegt ma ja gleich Angst. Ich schütt sicher nix in meinen Teich  auch wenn andere noch so davon schwärmen wie toll es gewirkt hat. Das spannende an meinem Fast-Natur-Teich ist ja die Selbstregelung


----------



## Elfriede (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

Hallo Eugen, hallo Dany, hallo Algenfeinde,

also ich würde auch keinesfalls Algosol in meinem Teich verwenden. Dein Experiment, Eugen, sollte doch wohl jedem User hier deutlich genug zeigen, was man mit Algenkillern anrichten kann. 

Überhaupt  finde ich  die  große Algen-Abneigung vieler User reichlich übertrieben. Bei einem großen Nährstoffüberschuss, den auch stark zehrende  Pflanzen nicht mehr verarbeiten können hilft ohnehin nur eine Abmagerung des Wassers. Mag sein, dass durch Flockungsmittel in manchen Fällen nichts passiert, sofern man sofort  mit dem Sauger zur Stelle ist und den Teichboden gründlichst von dem abgesetzten Material säubert, aber eine gute Lösung ist das auch nicht und auch nicht in jedem Teich möglich. Die Handarbeit an einem Teich, wie Abfischen und Entnahme abgestorbenen Materials, ist meiner Meinung nach auf lange Sicht die schonendste und effektivste Methode eine übermäßige Algenentwicklung zu verhindern bzw. zu bewältigen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Zwiebug (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

Das mit den Algen ist halt sonne Sache. Ich will gewiss kein Aquarium im Garten. Nur steckt man halt sehr viel Zeit hinein und Freut sich tierisch, weil man schön die Steine sieht. Und dann wird alles von der bösen Alge überwuchert und nichts ist mehr "hübsch".
Ich habe jetzt etliche änderungen vorgenommen, und beobachte das jetzt weiter. Aber was war denn jetzt mit meinen Wasserwerten  ?


----------



## Limnos (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

Hi

Füttern, zu humushaltiger Pflanzgrund und viel Wasserbewegung fördern Algenwachstum. Letzteres durch rasche Durchmischung des Wassers mit freiwerdenden Nährstoffen aus zuviel Fischfutter. Pflanzerde sollte Lehm und Sand sein. Bei Seerosen pflanze ich überhaupt nicht. Ich binde sie an einen gelochten Baustein und werfe sie selbst bei einem neu eingerichteten Teich ohne jeden Bodengrund an die tiefste Stelle. Hier sammelt sich schnell der Mulm. Seerosen wachsen ohnehin meist schon im ersten Jahr über ihr Pflanzgefäß hinaus. Wie schon gesagt, sollte man mit genügend Pflanzen wie __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut, Bachberle (Berula erecta), __ Brunnenkresse, evtl. Schwimmpflanzen wie __ Wasserlinsen, Azolla oder __ Froschbiss für Stickstoffzehrer und Beschatter sorgen. Die gängigen Wasserwerte erklären nur selten, warum Algen sich wohlfühlen und jeder Teich ist ein Individuum.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Algenhasser (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*



Zwiebug schrieb:


> So heute habe ich die Wasserwerte bekommen:
> 
> pH: 8,5
> GH: 260 (Leitwert)
> ...


Hallo Axel, 
bei deinen Wasserwerten fehlt mir das Phosphat!
Es ist meist der Hauptverursacher für starkes Algenwachstum.
Auch wenn ich mich hier wiederholen sollte, Phosphat ist einer der drei wichtigsten Nährstoffe für Algen.(Bereits ab 0,035 mg/Liter !!)
Entzieht man den Algen das  Phosphat - (und das ist ohne chemische Keulen mit nat. Mineralien rel. leicht möglich) stellen diese Ihr Wachstum ein..Bitte keine Produkte wie Algosol o.ä. verwenden., wie in den Beiträgen vorher genannt. Du hast zwar kurzzeitig Erfolg damit, beseitigst aber nicht die Ursache deines Algenwachstums. Ich tippe bei dir auf massive Fadenalgen und rel. hohe Phosphatwerte.Eintrag durch deine Erde?, Leitungswasser, Dünger etc.
Wie sieht das mit deinem Leitungswasser aus?Soll ja sehr gut sein? aber halt nur als Trinkwasser? Eventuell enthält es mehr davon als du denkst.Man setzt sehr oft Phosphat zu ,um die Korrosion der Rohre zu verhindern.
Deine Pflanzen helfen dir sicher, aber nicht schnell. Solltest du alle Wasserwerte haben, wäre ev. ein kompletter Teichwasserwechsel bei dir die Lösung. Im Normalfall halte ich gar nichts davon, aber bei dir ist alles noch nicht im biolog. Gleichgewicht und meines Erachtens zu vertreten.
Wünsche dir einen algenfreien Teich 
Algenhasser


----------



## Buffo Buffo (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

Hallo Axel, 


> Die gängigen Wasserwerte erklären nur selten, warum Algen sich wohlfühlen und jeder Teich ist ein Individuum.


Das kann ich nur unterstreichen!
Im Ungleichgewicht zwischen Nährstoffen und deren Verbrauch durch höhere Pflanzen sehe ich den Grund für munteres Algen gedeihen.
Bis sich genug höhere Pflanzen etabliert haben, und das System Teich sich einspielt,
das dauert einfach seine Zeit...
da kann auch ein Filter keine Wunder wirken


> Am Anfang des Jahres haben wir unseren Teich vergrößern lassen. Sehr schön geworden. Der Gärtner hat sich viel Mühe gegeben, wie ich finde.





> ...Ich fang mal ganz vorne an...


..der Teich auch!
und so jugendlich, wie das System nun ist, schlägt es sich gleich noch mit 





> 3 frische Goldfische eingesetzt


 herum.., und den andern 20 - 25 Sück...

Ich denke, da musst du einfach geduldig sein, Algen rausfischen und auf geringen Nährstoffeintrag (Fischfutter) achten.

Liebe Grüß
Andrea


----------



## andreas1704 (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

Hallo
Ich habe einen Teich (Koiteich 18000 L) mit dem selben Problem. Es handelt sich hierbei nicht um Fadenalgen, eher um solch eine Art Mulm. Das Problem hatte ich auch nicht immer, sondern erst als ich in diesem Jahr vergrößert habe auf 25000L. Bei Sonnigen Wetter, oder Wetteränderungen löst sich dann einiges und vom Grund usw. und schwimmt dann oben. Also 2 mal am Tag abgeschern ist Pflicht :-(
Das blöde daran ist eben auch das alle Pumpen ect. verstopfen und ständigt gereinigt weren müssen


----------



## Algenhasser (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> Das kann ich nur unterstreichen!
> Im Ungleichgewicht zwischen Nährstoffen und deren Verbrauch durch höhere Pflanzen sehe ich den Grund für munteres Algen gedeihen.
> ..
> ...


----------



## Limnos (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

Hi

Eine Quelle sind mit Sicherheit Gewitter, die zwar kein Mehr an Phosphat sehr wohl aber Stickoxide liefern, die dann als Nitrationen runterkommen. Das braucht nicht mal am Ort des Gewitters selbst zu sein. Freiland-Swimmingpoolbesitzern ist das sehr vertraut. Da Phosphat rein mengenmäßig von der Pflanze und auch den Algen in geringerem Maße benötigt wird als Stickstoff, reicht wahrscheinlich schon der aus dem Futter aus, ergänzt um die Ausscheidungen der Teichbewohner. Viele Algen bedienen sich aus der Zersetzungsreihe früher als höhere Pflanzen, wodurch sie Vorteile erlangen. Mit Sicherheit hat man gar nichts gewonnen, wenn man die Algen nur abtötet und nicht aus dem Teich rausnimmt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Algenhasser (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*

Hallo Wolfgang, 
ich freue mich deinen Bericht zu lesen - denn er entspricht voll meiner Erfahrung und Meinung . Wie du schon  richtig schreibst Algen nur abzutöten ist  ein  vorprogrammiertes Problem mit der neuen Generation, die sich über die frei werdenden, sich rücklösenden  Nährstoffe der ersten Generation  riesig freut. Auch wenn der momentane Erfolg mit Algiziden vorerst sichtbar wird.Vernichtet man Schwebe- und Fadenalgen geben diese das in ihrem Bindegewebe gespeicherte Phosphat wieder in das Teichwasser ab. Der Kreislauf beginnt von vorne.

Viele Nährstoffe und Phosphat sind immer das Problem von "Gestern" oder vom Vorjahr, da sie in reichlichen Mengen bei den  Zersetzungsprozess von "Altmaterialien" diverser Pflanzenreste frei werden- wie du schon richtig beschrieben hast.
Wie an anderer Stelle von mir heute im Forum beschrieben sehe ich als rel. einfache Lösung die Umwandlung von löslichen Phosphat in die für ALGEN unlösliche Form als Apatit- eine Mineralform einer Eisen-Phosphatverbindung-mit Hilfe von handelsüblichen und natürlichen  Phosphat - Umwandler.Damit entzieht man den Algen einen der drei wichtigsten Nährstoffe !
Einen algenfreien Teich

Robert


----------



## Algenhasser (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Massive Algen Explosion*



Zwiebug schrieb:


> Das mit den Algen ist halt sonne Sache. Ich will gewiss kein Aquarium im Garten. Nur steckt man halt sehr viel Zeit hinein und Freut sich tierisch, weil man schön die Steine sieht. Und dann wird alles von der bösen Alge überwuchert und nichts ist mehr "hübsch".
> Ich habe jetzt etliche änderungen vorgenommen, und beobachte das jetzt weiter. Aber was war denn jetzt mit meinen Wasserwerten  ?




Hallo Axel, 
ich habe dir schon auf deine Wasserwerte geantwortet, mich würden deine Phosphat - und ev. Nitratwerte interessieren, um eine unfassendere Beurteilung zu machen.
Zuerst mal bitte möglichst alle Algen abfischen:beten - ich kann dich gut verstehen hatte das selbe Problem.Kopf hoch


----------

